# Help - Old Tivo now asks for authorisation?



## Gadders (Feb 4, 2002)

Hi,

I've used my Series 1 Tivo for many, many years with no issues, but a strange problem has just cropped up.

I have a lifetime subscription, but just recently my Tivo has started saying that my Tivo "requires authorisation" at Tivo.com, otherwise it will revert to "limited functionality" (just in time for Xmas)

Any idea what the issue or fix is?

Many thanks,

Mark


----------



## Johnbyte (Nov 4, 2008)

Could be software - have you tried re-starting your TiVo by unplugging it, waiting for 30 seconds or so and plugging back in? If not, could be some sort of admin problem, in which case you'll need to phone the TiVo customer services people. (Not the number that TiVo shows you, the new number is in a thread here somewhere - search for Customer Service Phone Number).


----------



## Gadders (Feb 4, 2002)

Looks like it has been connecting OK from the call status. Customer services advised power-cycling it and have also sent it an "RA", whatever that is.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

I'm guessing that RA=Re-Authorisation.


----------



## Gadders (Feb 4, 2002)

Re-tried the guided set-up on advice from Customer Services, and a lengthy power-down and still no joy :-(


----------



## drjan (Jan 30, 2005)

... I called customer services (0844 241 0703) and they removed my account and re-initialised it and everything has been good since then.

My account status had been 7 - (something like never activated), but now it's back to 3 (good standing).

Cheers,
Jan.


----------



## Gadders (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks, Jan. I've asked Customer Services to do as you ask and I'll let you know how I get on.

Mark


----------



## Gadders (Feb 4, 2002)

Wife forced a daily call, and no update yet.

Also, the Wife decided to run Tivo in the US, and they could see that the status of the box was set to status 7, and had been suspended by "BSB"!

According to Tivo US, we need to get BSkyB to un-suspend the account, and then call Tivo US and tell them to re-enable it.


----------

